# Ok I thought I was faster



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Plus 1 for riving knifes on table saws . 
I was cross cutting a 2/6 about 4" long when it caught the end of the blade and did a little dance as I raised the push block off of it.
It was almost like slow motion watching it shoot in the air towards me , but this time I wasn't so lucky . 
Well actually the fact that it only hit my forearm is lucky I guess , as it can always be worse .
I suspect the bruising will be worse by tommorow , as I have say that hurt like a dickens when it hit . Lesson learned


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

TheCableGuy said:


> *, but this time I wasn't so lucky...
> Lesson learned*


you make a habit of this???
and you should hope so...

next time use the right tool...
like that still in the box DW mitersaw...


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

I know I can't believe I was to lazy to remove this piece of mdf from my miter gauge , so I could have used it . Would have hurt much less lol 

I was cutting a piece off so I could turn it 90 degrees to cut some shims off of it in differant thicknesses . Sheesh I'm a moron . I think I gots to talk to Cricket and change my name back to RainMan


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Glad it's not any worse than that, your pride will heal soon enough.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Sorry to hear about that, Rick. I takes some courage to post that on the forum. But also I am glad it wasn't worse. from my experience accidents come from being in a hurry, or carelessness. But wait a minute, you have a SAWSTOP, so not to worry , maybe the best thing you ever did for yourself.

Don't do that again, hear?

Herb


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Not everyone is fortunate enough to get a warning!!


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

+1 on the RainMan.

Betcha you'll remember for a little while.

HJ


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Were you cutting off the miter gauge or between the fence and blade?


----------



## old coasty (Aug 15, 2014)

surprised Stick didn't nail you for the MDF part too.

Hope you become better and more deliberate.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

old coasty said:


> *surprised Stick didn't nail you for the MDF part too.*
> 
> Hope you become better and more deliberate.


water/duck.s back...


----------



## Shop guy (Nov 22, 2012)

You were very lucky, Rick. I trust next time you will remember not to do that before its to late.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

old coasty said:


> surprised Stick didn't nail you for the MDF part too.
> 
> Hope you become better and more deliberate.


That mdf was a sacrificial piece on a miter gauge . It was to big and got in the way of the fence so I tried to push a piece of 2/6 threw , and it was a bit of a cross cut .
I had a push block on top and as I removed the push block the piece of 2/6 caught the back of blade . 
I seen it rattle in between the blade and the fence for a split second before it jettisoned out .
Kind of like seeing a rock coming at your windshield , your brain can't assess what's happened till its hit .






Herb Stoops said:


> Sorry to hear about that, Rick. I takes some courage to post that on the forum. But also I am glad it wasn't worse. from my experience accidents come from being in a hurry, or carelessness. But wait a minute, you have a SAWSTOP, so not to worry , maybe the best thing you ever did for yourself.
> 
> Don't do that again, hear?
> 
> Herb


I have a General table saw . Wish I bought the SawStop somedays . I actually had one coming from Acklands and decided to get the General instead as it was a G cheaper





Cherryville Chuck said:


> Were you cutting off the miter gauge or between the fence and blade?


Between the blade and the fence


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

I don't know where I came up with that, now I recall you do have a GI. Those are really good saws, lots of power.
Glad you weren't hurt worse than that.
What project are you working on? 

Herb


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Herb Stoops said:


> I don't know where I came up with that, now I recall you do have a GI. Those are really good saws, lots of power.
> Glad you weren't hurt worse than that.
> What project are you working on?
> 
> Herb


I'm still trying to get my bathroom Reno done . Taking forever . Gotta say , drywalling isn't on the top of my list lol


Herb if I could do it all over again I would have bought the 32" SawStop model instead of my huge arse 53" fence system on my GI . 
I wasn't aware of Track Saws before I joined here , and to me that changes everything . No need for a stupid big fence or a panel saw when you have a track saw to break down large sheet goods.
I have no regrets buying any of my FesTool products , but I'm having second thoughts on the Table Saw . Would have more room in my garage if I had the smaller fence also. 
Live and learn I guess


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

TheCableGuy said:


> I'm still trying to get my bathroom Reno done . Taking forever . Gotta say , drywalling isn't on the top of my list lol
> 
> 
> Herb if I could do it all over again I would have bought the 32" SawStop model instead of my huge arse 53" fence system on my GI .
> ...


Rick, is there any way to cut the fence rails down? Or get an aftermarket fence, like a Unifence or Bismeyer?

Herb


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

TheCableGuy said:


> Between the blade and the fence


It isn't like we haven't said before that you don't do that. Now you know first hand why not. If you want to use the fence for repetive cross cuts on small pieces you have to clamp a spacer at the front end of the fence to measure against so that you have the extra space between the fence and the cut off piece and the blade, remember? Or make a thin rip jig like the one in my uploads from a few months ago so that the cut off piece falls off the outside of the blade instead of the inner side. Cost less than $5 to make, saves possible major injury.


----------



## paduke (Mar 28, 2010)

TheCableGuy said:


> .... Sheesh I'm a moron . I think I gots to talk to Cricket and change my name back to RainMan


Actually Autistic people aren't that dumb


----------



## MT Born (Oct 29, 2014)

Makes you wonder if someone is looking out for you, doesn't it? I pulled some dumb stunts in my life that caused me to have more respect for the tools I was using. Glad it wasn't more serious Rick.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

MT Born said:


> Makes you wonder if someone is looking out for you, doesn't it? I pulled some dumb stunts in my life that caused me to have more respect for the tools I was using. Glad it wasn't more serious Rick.


Well I'm starting to get feeling back in my hand again , so that's a good sigh 





paduke said:


> Actually Autistic people aren't that dumb


I can recite Pi to 109 decimal points


----------



## TWheels (May 26, 2006)

Mr. @TheCableGuy If you could turn back time what would you do differently?

One more reason I do not trust table saws, SawStop or otherwise.

May I suggest to the Moderators that this thread be moved to the Shop Safety Forum.


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

Rick, Rick, Rick...what are we gonna do with you...

Glad it wasn't serious...cudda jumped straight up at your face...

Thank you for posting...reminds the rest of us to be more careful...


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

mftha said:


> Mr. @TheCableGuy If you could turn back time what would you do differently?
> 
> One more reason I do not trust table saws, SawStop or otherwise.
> 
> May I suggest to the Moderators that this thread be moved to the Shop Safety Forum.


Good idea with the thread move


----------



## DonkeyHody (Jan 22, 2015)

Good on ya for posting Rick. We all need to be reminded . . .

I have a suggestion for all of us:
We should all take a pledge that we will post photos and explanations here of any shop accident worse than a splinter in the finger. I'm talking about those that:
1. Draw Blood.
or
2. Cause a Bruise.
or
3. Need a Bandage.
or
4. Only fate kept it from being one of the above.

We learn woodworking from each other; we should also learn safety from each other and help others to profit from our mistakes. I'll take the pledge - Will YOU?


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Glad it wasn't worse, Rick!
A Sawstop wouldn't have been any safer either, for what you were doing. No part of you contacted the blade. *But you would have thought you were protected from all evil had you been using one.*
Betcha you didn't have your blade guard and anti-kickback pawls in place...


----------



## TWheels (May 26, 2006)

DonkeyHody said:


> Good on ya for posting Rick. We all need to be reminded . . .
> 
> I have a suggestion for all of us:
> We should all take a pledge that we will post photos and explanations here of any shop accident worse than a splinter in the finger. I'm talking about those that:
> ...


Well said; excellent idea Mr. @DonkeyHody.

IMHO the Shop Safety Thread should be far more prominent, maybe even the forum listed at the top of the list. Everything we do involves fast sharp whirly things that can alter our bodies faster than we see and byproducts can do very bad things both short term, e.g. start fires and long term, e.g. particle-induced s problems or even poisoning and cancer.


----------



## Roy Drake (Feb 10, 2014)

Glad you are OK(?). Thanks for the safety reminder. In our wood turning meetings, the first item of business (after flag salute) is safety reports - which includes reports on personal accidents as first hand reminders.


----------



## thomas1389 (Jan 4, 2012)

Gee Rick, I was just thinking I hadn't seen much from you lately but this isn't the way I thought I would. Take care. I'm glad it was the pride more than anything. When our bits and pieces get damaged it makes a lot of difference, even the "little things" take so long to mend as you get older.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Good suggestion on posting more mishaps Tom. Thread has been moved to the requested forum.


----------



## woodknots (Mar 7, 2012)

Rick - hope you're OK and healing well.

I was trying to envision what you were doing from the description. Sounds like you were using the miter guide and fence at the same time???? Use one or the other but never use them in combination for a through cut (dadoes are OK as the work piece isn't separating). That's kickback just waiting to happen. I've seen experienced guys using both at the same time and it made me cringe - I stepped well out of the way as I could just see that projectile flying through the air.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

'Sfunny, right after you having _your_ accident, my neighbour took the end of her thumb off (and some of the index finger) using a kitchen 'mandolin'.
They've sewed the thumb bit back on...
I wouldn't have a mandolin in our kitchen; those things scare the living bejeesus outa me! Talk about a tool from Hell.
https://www.google.ca/search?q=mand...DXwZjMAhUJ4GMKHdh5BxoQsAQIGw&biw=1120&bih=538


----------



## timbertailor (Oct 4, 2009)

I have been using the MJ Splitter system for years. I like it because i can change them out for different width blades easily. Or remove them entirely, if need be.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Brad; splitters of any description wouldn't have stopped the type of kickback Rick experienced. The offcut hadn't made it past the blade yet.
One of the early comments asked why Rick wasn't using his SCM saw for doing those short cuts; good question(?). Would have been my first choice.
There's a bazillion comments on the forum about accidents and causes/prevention...especially re table saws. What is often overlooked is choosing the right(correct) tool or piece of equipment for the task at hand.
I can personally testify that making the wrong choice has consequences...sometimes involving pain, or worse.


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

@TheCableGuy

A learning experience. As they say "what doesn't kill us makes us better". I never believed in that adage however. The downside doesn't allow for recovery.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

DaninVan said:


> 'Sfunny, right after you having _your_ accident, my neighbour took the end of her thumb off (and some of the index finger) using a kitchen 'mandolin'.
> They've sewed the thumb bit back on...
> I wouldn't have a mandolin in our kitchen; those things scare the living bejeesus outa me! Talk about a tool from Hell.
> https://www.google.ca/search?q=mand...DXwZjMAhUJ4GMKHdh5BxoQsAQIGw&biw=1120&bih=538


Some nasty looking thumb and finger accidents in those pictures. What they need is a full width guard on those. Where are the Engineers?

Herb


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Hey, Rick;

https://www.smilemakerscanada.com/first-aid-scooby-doo-bandages.html
Just sayin'...


----------



## vindaloo (May 30, 2009)

As with most tools, use 'em right and they don't bite.

I treat anything with a blade or spinning teeth as if it were out to get me.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

vindaloo said:


> As with most tools, use 'em right and they don't bite.
> 
> I treat anything with a blade or spinning teeth as if it were out to get me.


Like the paranoia thing...


----------



## woodknots (Mar 7, 2012)

DaninVan said:


> Hey, Rick;
> 
> https://www.smilemakerscanada.com/first-aid-scooby-doo-bandages.html
> Just sayin'...


Hey Dan

Shouldn't that say "Scooby *DON'T*":crying:


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

vchiarelli said:


> Hey Dan
> 
> Shouldn't that say "Scooby *DON'T*":crying:


By the time you need the bandaids it's too late for semantics!


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

vindaloo said:


> As with most tools, use 'em right and they don't bite.
> 
> I treat anything with a blade or spinning teeth as if it were out to get me.


like your thinking...


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

DaninVan said:


> Hey, Rick;
> 
> https://www.smilemakerscanada.com/first-aid-scooby-doo-bandages.html
> Just sayin'...


I'll have to see if there available on Amazon.ca


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Actually, Rick, it's worth submitting your resume to the company. You know, like complimentary stuff for high volume clients?


----------



## woodknots (Mar 7, 2012)

Dan, I thought you meant Rick could offer to be a test subject


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Rick's _already_ proved his value to them. Look at the free publicity they got with this thread alone.
They _owe_ him bigtime!


----------



## MT Born (Oct 29, 2014)

Rick- just a thought, very few injuries reported by people insulating garages.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

MT Born said:


> Rick- just a thought, very few injuries reported by people insulating garages.


LMAO, I may the first


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

vchiarelli said:


> Dan, I thought you meant Rick could offer to be a test subject


I really need a stunt double


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Ouch. Thank goodness it is only a bruise.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

MT Stringer said:


> Ouch. Thank goodness it is only a bruise.


Ya it's pretty minor , but at first I was afraid to look as it really stung . It's a good reminder and I swore it couldn't happen to me. Hey maybe I'll win the lottery now ?


----------



## old coasty (Aug 15, 2014)

vindaloo said:


> As with most tools, use 'em right and they don't bite.
> 
> I treat anything with a blade or spinning teeth as if it were out to get me.


Me too, however I failed to pay attention and follow thru.

Day before yesterday, I didn't fully tighten the chuck on the bit in the router before I routed the second sheet of plywood to the same size as the first for my new bench top

Heard the sound, felt the unbalance, and the bit came out, demolished the plastic base on my Bosch 1617 and threw it self down toward the floor (thank goodness), the Face Shield has a notch from one of the pieces of plastic, but no marks on me.

My Muscle Chuck is due to arrive tomorrow.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

old coasty said:


> Me too, however I failed to pay attention and follow thru.
> 
> Day before yesterday, I didn't fully tighten the chuck on the bit in the router before I routed the second sheet of plywood to the same size as the first for my new bench top
> 
> ...


Wow Bob thankfully your alright as this sounds like it had the potential to do some major harm . Strange how quickly things can go south


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

vindaloo said:


> As with most tools, use 'em right and they don't bite.
> 
> I treat anything with a blade or spinning teeth as if it were out to get me.


That's a good analogy , gotta remember that one


----------

